# How I determine who's giving me a low or high rating



## EntreprenUber (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's how I can find out how I'm rating. I have another cell phone that's signed onto my profile. After I end a trip, I refresh my Summary of Trips each time. Not only do you see how much you made, but you also see your rating. On the screen shot below, I noticed that my rating jumped from 4.77 to 4.8 after I ended the last trip. I'm not sure how accurate this is in gauging which passenger gave you a low or high rating. At least, it gives me some feedback in real-time on my driving.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

The shown change in rating can't be isolated to any particular trip. 

If you crashed through the front door of the passengers house she may give you one star right then or a month later or not rate you ever. 

There's no way to know.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It could also be a rider from the previous day or week or...that rates you a 1 star. Then you gonna blame your last rider?! Total fool!!!
Edit: this post meant for OP EntreprenUber


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> The shown change in rating can't be isolated to any particular trip.


I said that up ^there^.

Then you said this down √there√



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It could also be a rider from the previous day or week


And you call the OP


OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Total fool!!


Funny!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i do this, isnt 100 percent accurate as many rate later, but it gives you an idea. it takes only 2-3min for the 1 day to update a new rating avg. and i work nights what would be the odds that at the exact time i drop off a pax at 3:30am someone else would rate me low from previous days?


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

no this is useless approach. 

You can check who gave you low rating after 24 hours from the trip. Just do the same what you do, refresh your daily rating, but exactly after 24 hours from each trip, then you see if that rider (24 hour ago) gave you low or high. If your daily rating increases this means the rider who you drove 24 hour ago gave you low rating. 

There is drawback with this approach but I can tell you thousand times better than the approach you are talking about. 

Because 90% of riders don't give you rating immediately, or if they do sometimes UBER report page does not show. But after 24 hours from the ride it is expected that rider gave you rating and you can assume low or high. 

Still there is no 100% accuracy but I always find out who gave me low rating based this and + riders habitual factors


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

What real good would it do to know? For one,, the rating system is meant to manipulate drivers and nothing more. Your lowest rating pax are most likely inebriated and therefore their judgement is likely to be impaired.

Uber should provide you guys with a breathalizer. You could test the pax's bac upon entering and they would once again need to blow before they rate you. The scale that measures bac is a closer fit to the scale by which they evaluate a driver, than the method the pax use to rate you currently. That's for sure.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

As has been stated, there is no way to determine who gave you the low rating since they have a long time to register their rating. That being said, lets be honest: you pretty much KNOW who's rating you down. Not by their phony smiles or thumbs up "5 stars for you" bullshit comments, but by the vibe you get from them and the regard they demonstrate for you. Do they take their sweet time getting in the car, do they ask for all sorts of favors that will cost you, do they speak down to you, do they disregard you completely like you're not even there, do they act like your personal vehicle is their party bus, do they put their feet up on your seats, etc. THESE are the people who will give you a 1. There is, I believe, a direct correlation between the pax that you rate low and the low ratings they give you. If Uber cared enough to hire a statistician, I'm sure this would bear out in the research: the pax that indicate (through a variety of behaviors) that they really don't regard you as a human being worthy of their respect is also a person who will rate you low. That is a person who knows that you can lose your job if they rate you low, and they don't care about you or your capacity to earn a living. If you're giving them 2 stars, chances are they're also giving you 2 stars. I've noticed a pattern in my own ratings: when I get a rash of shitty pax whom I rate low, I also get a rash of low ratings. Sometimes I go a week with lovely pax, and I get all 5's. Then I get a few days (usually nights) with a bunch of 20-somethings who aren't mature enough to exercise any social graces and are full of naive arrogance, treat my car or me like shit, and suddenly my rating plummets. Its no mystery to me.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Its more annoying that accurate or usefull


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Yankee said:


> As has been stated, there is no way to determine who gave you the low rating since they have a long time to register their rating. That being said, lets be honest: you pretty much KNOW who's rating you down. Not by their phony smiles or thumbs up "5 stars for you" bullshit comments, but by the vibe you get from them and the regard they demonstrate for you. Do they take their sweet time getting in the car, do they ask for all sorts of favors that will cost you, do they speak down to you, do they disregard you completely like you're not even there, do they act like your personal vehicle is their party bus, do they put their feet up on your seats, etc. THESE are the people who will give you a 1. There is, I believe, a direct correlation between the pax that you rate low and the low ratings they give you. If Uber cared enough to hire a statistician, I'm sure this would bear out in the research: the pax that indicate (through a variety of behaviors) that they really don't regard you as a human being worthy of their respect is also a person who will rate you low. That is a person who knows that you can lose your job if they rate you low, and they don't care about you or your capacity to earn a living. If you're giving them 2 stars, chances are they're also giving you 2 stars. I've noticed a pattern in my own ratings: when I get a rash of shitty pax whom I rate low, I also get a rash of low ratings. Sometimes I go a week with lovely pax, and I get all 5's. Then I get a few days (usually nights) with a bunch of 20-somethings who aren't mature enough to exercise any social graces and are full of naive arrogance, treat my car or me like shit, and suddenly my rating plummets. Its no mystery to me.


Your beef should be directed towards Uber. They created the system and know full well how it works. I promise you it is not by accident it works the way it does. It is completely by design.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Your beef should be directed towards Uber. They created the system and know full well how it works. I promise you it is not by accident it works the way it does. It is completely by design.


No doubt.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Drivers that obsess over thier rating are the ones Uber is really in control of. 

Stop micro managing it.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

g


Showa50 said:


> Drivers that obsess over thier rating are the ones Uber is really in control of.
> 
> Stop micro managing it.


excellent point, but there is a difference between being genuinely concerned about a rating, particularly if your rating is mysteriously dropping close to the 4.6 range, and "obsessing" over it. Drivers have a right to be concerned when they get dinged to the point of losing the right to work. Its part of the Uber psychological manipulation they like to yank their drivers around with. More illusionary carrots on a string.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yankee said:


> g
> 
> excellent point, but there is a difference between being genuinely concerned about a rating, particularly if your rating is mysteriously dropping close to the 4.6 range, and "obsessing" over it. Drivers have a right to be concerned when they get dinged to the point of losing the right to work. Its part of the Uber psychological manipulation they like to yank their drivers around with. More illusionary carrots on a string.


I agree there's a difference. But OPs rating is a 4.8, well within the norm. Mines been stuck at 485-487 forever. 
OPs is no where near 4.6 and he's checking it after every ride. That's a lot of obsessing.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Yankee said:


> g
> 
> excellent point, but there is a difference between being genuinely concerned about a rating, particularly if your rating is mysteriously dropping close to the 4.6 range, and "obsessing" over it. Drivers have a right to be concerned when they get dinged to the point of losing the right to work. Its part of the Uber psychological manipulation they like to yank their drivers around with. More illusionary carrots on a string.


All the more reason not to worry about it.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> I agree there's a difference. But OPs rating is a 4.8, well within the norm. Mines been stuck at 485-487 forever.
> OPs is no where near 4.6 and he's checking it after every ride. That's a lot of obsessing.


lol yes, that would fall under the category of "obsessing" lol.


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

I got tired of riders slipping me a 3 or 4 now and then and decided to hand out a few reduced ratings myself. Bad idea. I'm not sure how long the riders have to award their ratings, but the driver can't see them for 24 hours. 

On the other hand, the driver can't just "opt out" of ratings... you can't finish a ride and move on until giving a rating. So unless the rider is taking several rides a day, right away he/she knows what I've done and the next day "whomp" goes my rating. It's all bull anyway. Keep a clean car, shower and dress nice, drive safely and know when to talk or be quiet. Save the "1" for that drunk jackass who won't give you a destination address, but complains about your driving when he continues giving you last-second directions. 

If you drive during a surge, know that some of the riders will punish you for Uber's greed. I worried about it at first, but if you have 27 out of 30 riders rating you "5" I think Uber knows you are doing well.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Mayday said:


> I got tired of riders slipping me a 3 or 4 now and then and decided to hand out a few reduced ratings myself. Bad idea. I'm not sure how long the riders have to award their ratings, but the driver can't see them for 24 hours.
> 
> On the other hand, the driver can't just "opt out" of ratings... you can't finish a ride and move on until giving a rating. So unless the rider is taking several rides a day, right away he/she knows what I've done and the next day "whomp" goes my rating. It's all bull anyway. Keep a clean car, shower and dress nice, drive safely and know when to talk or be quiet. Save the "1" for that drunk jackass who won't give you a destination address, but complains about your driving when he continues giving you last-second directions.
> 
> If you drive during a surge, know that some of the riders will punish you for Uber's greed. I worried about it at first, but if you have 27 out of 30 riders rating you "5" I think Uber knows you are doing well.


This is 100% accurate. About 2 weeks ago i started dinging my pax with 1's & 2's. Just getting tied of the bullshit. Coincidentally, I started getting dinged really bad at that same exact time. A bunch of 1& 2 Star ratings caused my rating to drop 4 percentage points in just 2-weeks. There is def a correlation between giving low grades and getting low grades. All the more reason to invalidate the objectivity of the system itself.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought that passengers never see their ratings? I can't see mine in the passenger app. I know they can ask a driver to tell them but how would they then know you gave them fewer stars? I decided all passengers would get 4 stars unless they tip - that's a 5-star passenger!! Right? If they were rude, or whatever, then 1 star. I don't know what a 2 or 3 star passenger would be but so far that's my criteria.


----------



## IamNikkiG (Jun 17, 2015)

You're right CommanderXL I am about to start doing the same thing. I've noticed my ratings drop recently and I have not changed anything in my services; but if I have to call and go looking for you, then I am going to start being honest. I'm not going to give you five stars just because and you're being a prick the whole time.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Right! I think it's important to one-star the bad ones because that is the only way other drivers know to be wary. The passenger ratings are for OUR benefit, so we know what we're picking up. Also, if we give the passenger a low rating it has zero impact on them, unlike when they do it to us.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if the pax is not waiting ready for pickup, or is not there after 1min of arrival, theres no way yall should give a pax a 5
only exception is if they tip you. tip overrules everything. automatic 5 no matter how bad the trip (unless they puke,ruin,total your car)


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

IamNikkiG said:


> You're right CommanderXL I am about to start doing the same thing. I've noticed my ratings drop recently and I have not changed anything in my services; but if I have to call and go looking for you, then I am going to start being honest. I'm not going to give you five stars just because and you're being a prick the whole time.


I always say this: there is a direct correlation between pax you rate law and the pax that give you low ratings. The correlation is: person who doesn't regard you as humen being worthy of respect, not being ready, not showing up when they should, keeping you waiting, inconveniencing you, treating you rudely or without regard, that is the kind of person that does not care about you. Your well being is not their agenda. A person that does not care about you will give you a low rating. So I see them as reflections of each other. And there are certain places, certain streets, certain times of the day/night, and a certain profile of passenger that will most likely treat you this way. So if you are driving in those areas and working at those times, you will have lower ratings. The people that brag that they never have low ratings are full of themselves. They think it's about them. It is an illusion.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber should provide you guys with a breathalizer


Uber is integrated into Breathometer ... good luck on getting the pax to blow into your phone without puking allover your phone & hand


----------



## UbieNewbie (May 20, 2015)

I have yet to have a reason to give pax less than 5 stars. Perhaps I've been lucky with good pax, but I haven't had any complaints. I don't look for reasons to take off stars. If I have to wait a couple of minutes, no big deal. They almost always show up within minutes, and if they don't I call them. I don't consider it "trouble." It's just part of the process.

I totally identify with what someone said earlier, that you just KNOW when you'll get a low rating from a pax. There is just a negative VIBE in the car, and you can feel it. Alas, there is little we can do to make that pax happy. So I just don't say much and simply get them to their destination safely. They'll still get 5 stars from me if they haven't caused any trouble and just stayed quiet and to themselves. You never know what a person just went through and what caused them to be in a shitty mood, but it's not your responsibility.

I would definitely give out less than 5 stars if someone deserved it, but otherwise I try to keep it pleasant for everyone, do my best to earn a good rating, and let them go about their business. We're just a bleep in their day. As much as we'd like to feel significant, the fact is we're just someone they saw for a few minutes whom they'd never see again. Just a driver. There is nothing personal about it. Do YOU remember who served you lunch yesterday? Don't look for anything beyond taking the passenger from point A to point B in the most pleasant way. For the most part, they're not interested in "building a relationship" with their driver.

The best you can hope for is a light, fun conversation to make the right enjoyable for everyone!


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

UbieNewbie said:


> I have yet to have a reason to give pax less than 5 stars. Perhaps I've been lucky with good pax, but I haven't had any complaints. I don't look for reasons to take off stars. If I have to wait a couple of minutes, no big deal. They almost always show up within minutes, and if they don't I call them. I don't consider it "trouble." It's just part of the process.
> 
> I totally identify with what someone said earlier, that you just KNOW when you'll get a low rating from a pax. There is just a negative VIBE in the car, and you can feel it. Alas, there is little we can do to make that pax happy. So I just don't say much and simply get them to their destination safely. They'll still get 5 stars from me if they haven't caused any trouble and just stayed quiet and to themselves. You never know what a person just went through and what caused them to be in a shitty mood, but it's not your responsibility.
> 
> ...


Omg. Wow, A CSR lurker, lol.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

UbieNewbie, ignore the cynics. I'm with you. I would give most passenger 5 stars too (and I did when I started) but then I wouldn't be able to give something MORE to passengers who tip. Tippers, in my opinion, should be given a higher rating than non-tippers, so I HAVE to limit even the most pleasant passengers with 4 stars. Remember, the ratings are to inform other drivers so they know what to expect, not to punish the passengers who may never know anyway, and for whom it makes very little difference.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm sorry if I get someone with a bad attitude treating me like a peasant for part time ride sharing their rating will plummet to warn other drivers. Let's face it a jerk or dbag that has complained is never ever giving u a 5 and in fact may never give any driver a 5. I am polite but they are getting zapped on the ratings. When I was a noob I gave almost everyone 5's too.


----------

